# spinning pigeon taken up residence



## Harper (Aug 23, 2013)

hi, my name is Helen and I have tried to contact the rspb and rspca, with no luck. A large pigeon has been living in my garden for nearly a week now, he wont move out and just spins around all the time and twists his head nearly backwards. He isn't scared of us or our dog and will let us walk past him or place food in front of him. He sits all day only when he moves he starts his spinning then falls over as he is then dizzy. I am happy to let him live here as long as he wants and feels safe, he seems to enjoy it when the sparrows come down to feed near him. A website described his symptoms as twisted head syndrome, can you tell me if I should pack him up and take him to a vet or will he just deteriorate and die in my garden? thanks - Helen


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Could you take him in and keep him safe, but don't take him to a vet or to the RSPCA as they will put him to sleep. So will the majority of rescue centres.

Can you tell me where you are so I can see if I know of a safe place to take it?

This link will give information on supportive care it can be given http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/pigeonparamyxovirus.htm

I know that there are well meaning members on this forum that have never had a pigeon with PMV and therefore think that the symptoms can be confused with various fatal diseases, but it is very common in the UK and survivable even though not all pigeons that get the disease are releasable afterwards. So let's see what help we can get for it.


----------



## Harper (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi there, thanks for your reply, I won't take him to a vet or rspb, I just wasn't sure what to do for him.. We live in Liverpool and there is the Halewood RSPCA so I don't think they would help him as they are inundated with cats and dogs! We have decided to section him off in a large part of the garden as we feed the birds all of the time and we have lots coming in so I don't want to take a chance on them catching the infection from him. He does not try to fly out and, as I have said in my first post, he has just taken up residence in the garden, he is safe from our boxer dog as Dino is gentle and just curious of him. The weather has now turned in Liverpool and it looks like it is going to be raining most of the day but to honest there are lots of places he can shelter under in the garden but, due to his virus at the moment, im not sure he is aware to go under a bush or under the car. Thanks, Helen


----------



## Harper (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi again, we've brought him in now as the rain is heavy, he is in a large box with food and water


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes, he does need to be inside, regardless of the weather. Otherwise, even apart from garden predators, he will probably not survive. The virus itself is not generally fatal to feral pigeons or homing pigeons but inability to find enough food (or pick the food up to eat, frequently) or water, due to their condition, could be.

Please do read Feefo's link to the subject and what the bird's needs are.

Aside from other pigeons, it is unlikely that garden birds would get the virus from him. There are different types of the virus which affect different 'groups' of birds. Also, humans and other animals would not catch it from him.


----------



## Harper (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks John, he is fine now apart from his antics! He can stay for as long as he wants, if he recovers and does not leave that's fine as well


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

IF you put him outside, a hawk or something would eventually get him. He may very well need to be hand fed as well.


----------



## Harper (Aug 23, 2013)

*Feeding*

Hi Jay,

He is back outside now as the weather is nice again and our dog doesn't sit far from him. What we have decided to do is bring him in when we go to bed as there are cats that come into the garden and when we had fledgling blackbird chicks I found three of them dead on the floor the next morning. Once we are up, if he is ok, well will put him out for the day, weather permitting. I have started feeding him as he just throws the food on the floor over his head or missed completely, he is pecking the food out of my hand and he is ok drinking water from a bowl we have filled right to the brim. for the first time since being in the garden, today has been the first time there are no puddles under him every time he moves, that must be a good sign


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Please do not put him outside if at all possible.

He needs to be kept confined, in a fairly comfortable cage, box or dog crate, for his own good.

He may well need assistance with eating and drinking for a while, particularly as he has the neurological spasms where he tries to eat but 'throws' the seed around. A quiet place out of direct sun is best for now.


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello there, 
This could be PMV, Paramyxovirus??? with the head twisting, 

symptoms of PMV

Thin broken solid droppings in a pool of liquid
•Fine tremor of eyes or head
•Staggering
•Somersaulting in flight
•Crash landing
•Difficulty picking up seed, pecking and missing.
•Tossing seed backwards
•Twisting neck, head upside down (torticollis, star gazing) - see photo.
•Paralysis of legs or wings
•Spiralling in flight
•Flying backwards
•Turning in circles
•Having fits
•Suddenly dropping off to sleep, head slumped forwards (zonking out!)
•Pulling head backwards towards tail.


can you post a pic???? 

Also this Could be a parlor roller pigeon?? though they dont fly, have you checked its leg to see if it was banned, maybe theres a fancier near by.. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We have already established that he has PMV


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is sick and needs to be kept inside in a box or cage where he will be safe. Why are you putting him outside?


----------



## Harper (Aug 23, 2013)

*Inside*

He is inside now, in the porch. We didn't deliberately keep him outside it's just that this is the first experience we have ever had with a pigeon and we have tried to care for him, in our way, from the moment we realised there was something different with him. Will the symptoms just stop or will this be a gradual process of him getting well again? I would appreciate some guidance on how, when the time comes, to release him back into the garden. Thanks for the replies they have been really helpful


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If PMV, it takes time to recover. The bird will need watching and probably hand feeding to survive. Even after recovery, in times of stress, the bird can go back to the symptoms. For this reason, many people will keep them as pets rather than to release them.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

As Jay says, it takes some time. The actual virus runs its course in 6 weeks from date of infection (or, for our practical purposes, when we see the symptoms). After that they may or may not regain flight, appear 'normal', etc. No way of knowing for sure at this stage.


----------



## Harper (Aug 23, 2013)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks for the replies, I just thought he would regain the power of flight when he recovers. He is managing to feed himself at the moment even though he throws a lot over his head! we give him bread soaked in water and seeds that have been in warm water to soften them. If he chooses to remain he is welcome. Have washed the garden down with disinfectant also.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You're doing good with him from what I'm seeing


----------



## Harper (Aug 23, 2013)

*character*

Thanks, he's a bit of a character! Really hope he gets well.


----------

